# Hi From the UK



## writerman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm from Surrey, not far from London. Was looking for a writing forum to get tips and to converse with like-minded people and maybe even find a writing buddy. I've been writing for a few years now and have tried my had at the following: drama, sci-fi, thrillers and mystery stories. Happy writing.


----------



## Fin (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Writerman.


----------



## writerman (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks very much Fin.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello there Writerman, and welcome to these forums. I love to read a good thriller, although I've never tried to write one myself. I stick to historical fiction, time travel and gothic romance.


----------



## tepelus (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## jayelle_cochran (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome!  I'm still new here too and I have to say that these forums seem to be what you're looking for.  Love it here.


----------



## writerman (Nov 25, 2012)

Nickie said:


> Hello there Writerman, and welcome to these forums. I love to read a good thriller, although I've never tried to write one myself. I stick to historical fiction, time travel and gothic romance.



Hi Nikki. Time travel is something I really should try my hand at. I like that you spread yourself over genre. I like to challenge myself and would probably get bored sticking to one genre. I'm going to look at your website.


----------



## writerman (Nov 25, 2012)

jayelle_cochran said:


> Hi and welcome!  I'm still new here too and I have to say that these forums seem to be what you're looking for.  Love it here.


Hi Jayelle. I've posted on a thread you started. Nice to put a face to the username. Welcome to you too. These forums are pretty darn good aren't they!


----------



## bioclasm (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello. I'm looking to start writing in sci-fi. I prefer reading sci-fi, fantasy and post-apocalypse books. What are some of your favorite books?


----------



## writerman (Nov 25, 2012)

At the moment I'm writing sci-fi short stories and haven't embarked on a novel in the genre. When i was younger I liked Robert Silverberg. I really like short stories from Robert Scheckly and Robert Silverberg but I also love the radio episodes of the Twilight Zone. As you can imagine, I have plenty to learn about science fiction, especilaly as I only started writing short stories in the genre a few months ago. 

What about you? Any favourites?


----------



## writerman (Nov 25, 2012)

tepelus said:


> Hello, and welcome!



Thank you


----------



## bioclasm (Nov 25, 2012)

My favorites are the first three books of _The Horus Heresy Series_, and the _Death Gate Cycle_.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi writerman, glad you've joined us.


----------



## writerman (Nov 26, 2012)

bioclasm said:


> My favorites are the first three books of _The Horus Heresy Series_, and the _Death Gate Cycle_.



I will check these out once I've listened to the radio series of The Twilight Zone. Thanks for that bioclasm


----------



## writerman (Nov 26, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Hi writerman, glad you've joined us.



Much obliged Gumby.


----------



## Failwin (Nov 26, 2012)

The Phoenix Conspiracy is a really good read!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Nov 27, 2012)

Surrey... I think one of the members here, Mr. Olly Buckle, is from Surrey. Can't remember. I'm sure he'll drop by soon enough. If not, you'll stumble upon him in the forums. 

Welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## writerman (Nov 27, 2012)

Failwin said:


> The Phoenix Conspiracy is a really good read!


 
Nice one. I've got  taste for sci-fi right now so I'll give it a try too. I'm a very slow reader so I'm not sure when I'll get round to reading these books. Still got a stack at home waiting for me to read!


----------



## writerman (Nov 27, 2012)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Surrey... I think one of the members here, Mr. Olly Buckle, is from Surrey. Can't remember. I'm sure he'll drop by soon enough. If not, you'll stumble upon him in the forums.
> 
> Welcome to WF! :hi:



Cool, thanks for that. Loving this forum


----------

